
PureVPN does log your IPs - ConfusedDog
https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/1001841/download
======
Kelly275
I don't think so! Their privacy policy states that:

We DO NOT keep any record of your browsing activities, connection logs,
records of the VPN IPs assigned to you, your original IPs, your connection
time, the history of your browsing, the sites you visited, your outgoing
traffic, the content or data you accessed, or the DNS queries generated by
you.

------
crsv
For those who might be looking for alternatives, I've had really solid
experiences with ExpressVPN - really solid functionality that works across all
my platforms. I've been a customer for a couple of years, and have had a
really good experience overall.

------
ConfusedDog
I have seen PureVPN's advertisement quite often now. Contrary to PureVPN's
business statement. It does log users' IP addresses. Be caution using their
service!

